# Need ideas for a Triumphal Entry Sermon - Lk. 19:28-44



## sgemmen9 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am preaching on the Triumphal Entry (from Lk. 19:28-44). It must be this passage for a school assignment.

I am looking for the general flow of the passage. I am kind of thinking about doing something with Christ as Prophet, Priest, and King. He functions a lot like a prophet in the sense that He weeps over Jerusalem's destruction and, as a priest, gives His life as our mediator. 

Feel free to throw out some ideas and change my direction entirely if need be .


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 23, 2012)

You know, when you think about it, the triumphal entry is one of the saddest scenes in the gospels. You have this massive multitude proclaiming their adoration for Christ, when in truth they're all doing it with a false concept of the Messiah in their heads that has essentially skewed their understanding of who Christ is, and it blinded them from saving faith.


----------



## sgemmen9 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hmm... seems like the saddest thing is the destruction of Jerusalem, isn't it? The four verses right after the triumphal entry, Christ is crying over the destruction of Jerusalem that happens in 70 AD. So He is functioning somewhat prophetically... weeping over something that has not yet happened. It seems like weeping over the persecution that the church is going to go through.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 23, 2012)

Take a look at these sermons for some ideas:

19:37-40
Spurgeon, C.H., "Praise thy God, O Zion," #678, MTP 12.121-132.

19:41-42
Howe, John, The Redeemer's Tears Wept Over Lost Souls, Works, ii.316-379. With appendix on the blasphemy of the Holy Spirit, ibid., ii.380-389.

M'Cheyne, Robert Murray, "The Saviour's Tears Over the Lost," A Basket of Fragments, pp. 92-96.

19:41
Spurgeon, C.H., "The Lamentations of Jesus," #1570, MTP 26.661-672.

(for future reference, bookmark this page - PCA Historical Center: Textual Index to Puritan & Reformed Sermons - Table of Contents )


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 23, 2012)

sgemmen9 said:


> Hmm... seems like the saddest thing is the destruction of Jerusalem, isn't it? The four verses right after the triumphal entry, Christ is crying over the destruction of Jerusalem that happens in 70 AD. So He is functioning somewhat prophetically... weeping over something that has not yet happened. It seems like weeping over the persecution that the church is going to go through.



Seminary show-off


----------



## sgemmen9 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the posts! This should help get me started.


----------

